# Do blue dye +/- get frequent false positives?



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

I doubt I'm pregnant, it would be truly surprising. On a lark, because they were cheap and I am supposed to get my period in about 5 days and like to feel sure about that, lol, I got a test. Didn't realize it was a blue dye or I wouldn't have got it. Anyway, an extremely faint line did show up within 10 minutes...but was much darker and noticeable after that. I know that lines after 10 minutes should be discarded, and I'm probably going to chalk it up to a crappy blue dye test...but I am slightly concerned.

Once, about a year and a half ago, I took a blue dye test (not the +/-) and IMMEDIATELY a positive line appeared...but then it faded after about ten minutes. Took another one right after, faint line that got fainter, then went out and got a pink brand and it was clear. Soooo....I know that blue dye is evil. Why are they still making them?


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep.
Here's a good testimonial thread
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1206310
I would buy a pink dye for confirmation.
good luck, i hope you get the answer you want!


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks, it's just so ridiculous that there is an actual LINE, within the time limit. It was blue, not grey or an indent or an evap. Ugh, I should have looked at the box before I bought it lol. I'm not to worried about it, seems like an evil false positive.

Thank you!


----------



## cdmommie (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, evil. I agree. Evil, lol.

My hubby had a vasectomy 5 months ago and due to some weird cycle issues, my midwife suggested perhaps I was pregnant and the vasectomy had failed







.

So, ofcourse I go out and get the cheapest test possible and it turns out to be blue dye. TWO positives....obvious lines! So, I go to the free clinic, they do their test and say NOT pregnant.

Hopes up, hopes down, hopes up, not sure about what we want (don't get me wrong, we would be ecstatic about a baby, but it would certainly be a shock).....it was just a rollercoaster! So yes, blue dye is evil. And just for peace of mind, I am getting a blood test tomorrow and hubby is getting his "stuff" re-checked.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

I was NOT pregnant. And the line was very definite, very blue, just light, and came up within the time limit. One of the sites w/pics had some pics of real positives and "false" positives of the blue dye and they looked the same lol. NEVER again.


----------

